# Black Cats, 'Flip' Anderson and VPB-33



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I had a very nice surprise in email last week, an email from Fernald Philip Anderson's son, Bill, a retired Marine officer! He has very kindly offered to help me with Bu. No. numbers etc., of the Black Cats that his father flew during the VP-33's record breaking September month in '44 and even an DVD with a interview with 'Flip' as I understood!
Since the next GB is Cold War and Armour, I'll be doing 'Flip's' Black Cat in which he flew on the night of tthe 5th of September when he sank two Japanese destroyer escorts off Zamboanga....

FERNALD PHILIP ANDERSON
27 AUG 1915 - 2 JAN 2005​
Fernald P. (Flip) Anderson, 89, a decorated Navy captain whose flying squadron amassed a distinguished World War II record, died January 2 of cardiac arrest at his home in Arlington.

Deployed to the Southwest Pacific from September 1943 to February 1944, Capt. Anderson held several leadership positions in VPB-33, a squadron that flew PBY-5 Catalina seaplanes referred to as “Black Cats” for their black non-reflective paint and the ability to attack Japanese strongholds and ships at night deep behind enemy lines. During September 1944 while Capt. Anderson was the Commanding Officer, VPB-33 sank or destroyed 103,500 tons of valuable enemy shipping and damaged an additional 53,000 tons. This was the highest one-month total achieved by any WW II flying unit. For this feat, the squadron received the Presidential Unit Citation and Capt. Anderson was awarded the Legion of Merit with Combat “V”. It was also during this period that Captain Anderson earned personally the Distinguished Flying Cross for attacking and sinking a Japanese tanker and its escort despite intense antiaircraft fire damaging his aircraft.

A longtime Arlington resident, Fernald Philip Anderson was born in New Sweden, Maine. He was the first young man from this Swedish community in northern Maine to attend the U.S. Naval Academy graduating in 1939. For the next two years, Capt. Anderson served in the surface Navy as a gunnery officer. In September 1941, he was detached from the battleship, USS ARKANSAS, with orders to report to Naval Air Station, Pensacola, Florida, for flight training. Designated a Naval Aviator on May 8, 1942, Capt. Anderson was assigned to VP-33 as it was forming in Norfolk, Virginia. In August 1942, VP-33 was ordered to the Panama Canal Zone and participated in anti-submarine operations protecting the Panama Canal. For his conduct during this deployment, Capt. Anderson was awarded the Cross of Boyaca by the Government of Columbia. Now re-designated VPB-33, the squadron deployed to the Southwest Pacific via Hawaii and Australia in August 1943. The squadron participated in every campaign in this combat theater of operations until February 1945 following the liberation of the Philippines. In addition to the combat sorties deep into enemy territory, these operations included regular daytime patrols and rescue missions As reported in the 1992 book, Black Cats with Wings of Gold by A. J. Mueller, VPB-33 “became the most highly decorated squadron in the Pacific Area of Operations”. The exploits of VPB-33 were the subject of a 1999 Birds of a Feather video production entitled “Black Cats” that has been aired on various cable television channels.	

Following his return to the United States in March 1945, Capt. Anderson served in several aviation training assignments, most notably, Executive Office, Naval Air Station, Brunswick, Maine. In February 1948 he reported for duty at Air (sic) Early Warning Squadron One (VPW 1), San Diego, California, as the Executive Officer. VPW 1 was the Navy’s first dedicated land-based airborne early warning (AEW) squadron flying the Navy’s variant of the Army Air Forces radar-equipped EB-17G or PB-1W. After a tour of shore duty at the Naval Research Laboratory, Washington, D.C., as Program Officer and Atomic Energy Commission Liaison, Capt. Anderson returned to flying in June 1952 when he became the first Commanding Officer of the new AEW Squadron One (VW-1). During Capt. Anderson’s tour, VW-1 participated in combat operations in Korea and transitioned from the PB-1W to the Lockheed Constellation (WV-2) in December 1952.

Capt. Anderson returned to Washington, D. C., in July 1954 and was assigned to the staff of the Chief of Naval Operations. From August 1956 to July 1957, he was a student at the National War College, Fort Leslie J. McNair. After tours in Norfolk, Virginia, on the staff of the Commander, Naval Air Force, Atlantic Fleet, and Commander-in-Chief, NATO’s Atlantic Command, Capt. Anderson returned to Washington when he was appointed the Director of the Navy’s Astronautics Operations Division serving as the Navy’s liaison with NASA’s Project Mercury and the original 7 astronauts.. This office was instrumental in the early days of the U.S. space program. From 1962 to 1965, Capt. Anderson served on the staff of the Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff. On July 1, 1965, he retired from the Navy after 26 years commissioned service. Effective September 1, 1970, after working as a research and systems analyst with a defense contractor, Capt. Anderson was recalled to active duty as Director, Navy Council of Personnel Boards. In this position, he served also as the President, Navy Discharge Review Board and Navy Clemency and Parole Board. His duties were expanded in 1975 to include Director, Office of Naval Disability Evaluation. Retiring for the second time in 1976, Capt. Anderson was awarded his second Legion of Merit for his performance of duty during this period.

In retirement, finally, Capt. Anderson remained in Arlington, Virginia, where he was active in community and business affairs for many years. He was a deacon in the Memorial Baptist Church and was church clerk for 36 years. Capt. Anderson also was a member of the church choir and served as the interim choir director for a period during the 1970's. An active member of the Arlington Host Lions Club, he was also the secretary of U.S. Naval Academy Class of 1939 and served as class president from 1980 to 1986. Beginning in 1976, Capt. Anderson was a tax consultant affiliated with the Executive Tax Service of H&R Block. In 1981, he was appointed the Director of H&R Block’s Premium Tax Service for Arlington, a post he held until 2002.

Capt. Anderson was very proud of his Swedish heritage. In 1959, he was awarded the Royal Order of the Sword (Knight Commander) by the King of Sweden in appreciation of services rendered as escort officer for Admiral Stig Ericsson, Commander-in-Chief, Royal Swedish Navy, during a visit to the United States in 1958. In addition, Capt. Anderson was deeply touched and honored when the citizen’s committee from New Sweden, Maine, asked him to be the Grand Marshall in the community’s centennial parade in 1970 as his grandfather was one of the founders of the town.

Survivors include his wife of 62 years, Carolyn R. Anderson, of Arlington; two sons, Philip R. Anderson M.D., of South Berwick, Maine, and Colonel William T. Anderson USMC (Ret.), of Casteau, Belgium; a sister, Enid Olivenbaum, of Clermont, Florida; and five grandchildren.


This photo was done in 1953 when he was CO of VW-1, the Navy's first operational AEW squadron flying the Navy variant of B-17Gs.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool Jan!!!!  Kudos!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers Aaron! I'm pretty chuffed and excited about it! Had a peak in the box again today, I forgot how bl**dy huge the PBY is in 1/48!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice Jan can't wait.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool Jan.  VERY cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers guys!

*Squadron History: VPB-33*

*Lineage*

_Established as Patrol Squadron THIRTY THREE (VP-33) on 1 April 1942. 
Redesignated Patrol Bombing Squadron THIRTY THREE (VPB-33) on 1 October 1944. 
Disestablished on 7 April 1945._

*Squadron Insignia and Nickname*

_VP-33 was destined to become one of ten well-known Black Cat squadrons operating in the South Pacific during WWII. After reaching the combat zone and being assigned its unique mission, the squadron submitted a new design to CNO. This insignia was approved on 17 April 1944. The black cat, the central character of the design, was shown armed with a telescope and depth charge and superimposed on an enlarged cat’s eye. Colors: background, black; eye, orange and lemon yellow; cat, black with yellow outlines; eyeball, yellow; pupil, green; telescope, blue and white; depth charge, light blue with black markings. This insignia was used by the squadron until its disestablishment in 1945._

*Nickname:* _Black Cats, 1943–1945._

*Chronology of Significant Events*

*1 Apr–Jul 1942:* _VP-33 was established at NAS Norfolk, Va., under the operational control of FAW-5, as a seaplane squadron flying the PBY-5A Catalina. Squadron training was conducted at NAS Quonset Point, R.I., until mid-July._

*9 Jul 1942:* _Patrol Squadron 52 was withdrawn from NAS Coco Solo, C.Z., and replaced by VP-33. During this period the squadron came under the operational control of FAW-3 and was assigned duties of patrolling convoy routes, ASW patrols and ferrying supplies to advanced bases in the Caribbean._

*10 Jul 1943:* _VP-33 was relieved at NAS Coco Solo for return to NAS Corpus Christi, Texas, and 15 days home leave with orders to report to NAS San Diego, Calif._

*15 Aug 1943:* _After a brief two-week period of refit with new aircraft and equipment, the squadron departed NAS San Diego, Calif., for transpac to NAS Kaneohe, Hawaii. Upon arrival the squadron came under the operational control of FAW-2 and quickly deployed to Canton Island. VP-33 conducted day searches toward the Gilberts covering the occupation of Baker Island._

*26 Sep 1943:* _VP-33 was relocated to Funafuti, conducting day searches toward Tarawa._

*26 Oct 1943:* _VP-33 moved to Perth, Australia, under the operational control of FAW-10. The squadron conducted day searches and night bombing missions to Koepang and Amboina, officially becoming a member of the Black Cat club._

*15 Feb 1944:* _VP-33 was relocated to Samarai, New Guinea, under the operational control of FAW-17. The squadron was assigned night search patrols and attack missions against enemy shipping in the Bismarck Sea._

*25 Mar 1944:* _VP-33 was relocated to Manus, in the Admiralty Island chain. There it conducted daylight searches toward Turk and Woleai; bombing missions against Woleai and Wakde; air-sea rescue missions around Truk, Woleai and Yap; and coverage for the invasion of Hollandia._

*19 May 1944:* _After the occupation of Hollandia, the squadron moved aboard Heron (AVP 2) in Humboldt Bay. With VP-52, the squadron conducted VP-33 was destined to become one of ten well-known Black Cat squadrons operating in the South Pacific during WWII. After reaching the combat zone and being assigned its unique mission, the squadron air-sea rescue for Army strikes on Wewak, Wakde, Biak, Noemfoor, Manokwari, Babo, Jefman and Sagan._

*17 Jul 1944:*_ VP-33 was relocated to Manus to conduct daylight searches and air-sea rescue missions for downed aircrews._

*1 Sep 1944:* _VP-33 moved to Middleburg Island to conduct night search and attack missions against enemy shipping in the Netherlands East Indies and southern Philippine islands area._

*19 Sep 1944:* _The squadron was relocated to Morotai with no change in its assigned missions._ 

*26 Sep 1944:* _Lieutenant James F. Merritt, Jr., led his Catalina in an attack against two enemy transports and their five armed escorts. The attack was conducted off the southwest coast of Mindanao, Philippines, in hazardous night conditions of bright moonlight and heavy concentrations of antiaircraft fire from the armed escort ships. During his mast head bombing attack his bombs failed to release. He returned, despite the heavy AA fire, and made a successful attack resulting in probable damage to one large transport and the destruction of the other transport. For his actions he was awarded the Navy Cross._

*3 Oct 1944:* _While patrolling the Toli Toli Bay, Northern Celebes, on a Black Cat mission the night of 3 October, Lieutenant (jg) William B. Sumpter led his PBY Catalina in an attack against a 6,000-ton Katori-class light cruiser. His attack was made during the hazardous conditions of bright moonlight and against constant and intense antiaircraft fire from the cruiser. He scored eight bomb hits resulting in explosions and the burning of the cruiser and its sinking. For his actions he was awarded the Navy Cross._

*23 Oct 1944:* _VPB-33 was relocated to Leyte to conduct daylight searches for the enemy in the Philippine Sea. The squadron at this time came under the operational control of FAW-10._

*1 Dec 1944:* _A detachment of four aircraft remained under FAW-10 at Woendi Lagoon. The remainder of the squadron relocated to Los Negros under FAW-17. This group with seven aircraft operated from Emirau and the Green and Treasury islands to conduct ASW patrols and air-sea rescue missions._

*20 Dec 1944:* _The Woendi detachment returned to Leyte aboard the tender San Carlos (AVP 51). There they were reunited with the rest of the squadron on 10 January 1945, with additional support from Tangier ( AV 8 ). Antishipping patrols and Dumbo missions were the order of the day._

*4 Feb–Mar 1945:* _VPB-33 was relieved for return to the U.S. The squadron flew to Los Negros Island and boarded HMS Tracker on 27 February for return to San Diego, Calif. Upon arrival on 19 March the squadron was assigned temporary quarters and given leave on the 24th._

*10 Apr 1945:* _VPB-33 was disestablished._

*Home Port Assignments*

_Location/Date of Assignment 
NAS Quonset Point, R.I./1 Apr 1942 
NAS Coco Solo, C.Z./9 Jul 1942 
NAS San Diego, Calif./Jul 1943 
NAS Kaneohe, Hawaii/15 Aug 1943 
NAS San Diego, Calif./19 Mar 1945 _

*Commanding Officers*

_LCDR H. D. Hale 1 Apr 1942 
LCDR R. C. Bengston 22 Dec 1942 
LCDR F. P. Anderson 15 Aug 1943 _

*Aircraft Assignment*

_Type of Aircraft/ Date Type First Received _
_PBY-5A/1 Apr 1942 _

*Major Overseas Deployments*

_Date of Departure/Date of Return/Wing/Base of Operations/Type of Aircraft/Area of Operations 
9 Jul 1942 10 Jul 1943/FAW-3/Coco Solo/PBY-5A/Carib 
15 Aug 1943/*/FAW-2/Kaneohe/PBY-5A/WestPac 
26 Sep 1943/*/FAW-2/Funafuti/PBY-5A/SoPac 
26 Oct 1943/*/FAW-10/Perth/PBY-5A/SoPac 
15 Feb 1944/*/FAW-17/Samarai/PBY-5A/SoPac 
25 Mar 1944/*/FAW-17/Manus/PBY-5A/SoPac 
19 May 1944/*/FAW-17/Humboldt Bay/PBY-5A/SoPac/ Heron (AVP 2) 
17 Jul 1944/*/FAW-17/Manus/PBY-5A/SoPac 
1 Sep 1944/*/FAW-17/Middleburg Is./PBY-5A/SoPac 
19 Sep 1944/*/FAW-17/Morotai/PBY-5A/SoPac 
23 Oct 1944/*/FAW-10/Leyte/PBY-5A/SoPac 
1 Dec 1944/*/FAW-10/Woendi/PBY-5A/SoPac 
1 Dec 1944/*/FAW-17/Los Negros/PBY-5A/SoPac 
20 Dec 1944/19 Mars 1945/FAW-10/Leyte/PBY-5A/SoPac/San Carlos (AVP 51) 

Continued combat deployment in the Pacific, moving from base to base._

*Wing Assignments*

_Wing/Tail Code/Assignment Date 
PatWing-5/*/1 Apr 1942 
PatWing-3/FAW-3/*/9 Jul 1942 *
FAW-14/*/Jul 1943 
FAW-2/*/15 Aug 1943 
FAW-10/*/26 Oct 1943 
FAW-17/*/15 Feb 1944 
FAW-10/*/23 Oct 1944 
FAW-17/10/*/1 Dec 1944 †
FAW-14/*/27 Feb 1945 

* PatWing-3 was redesignated Fleet Air Wing-3 (FAW-3) on 1 November 1942.
† A squadron detachment remained under FAW-10s operational control while the remainder of the squadron was assigned to FAW-17 on 1 December 1944. The detachment returned to the main squadron in late December 1944 and then came under FAW-17’s control._
*Unit Awards Received*

_Unit Award Inclusive Date Covering Unit Award 
PUC 1 Sep 1944 4 Oct 1944 _


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool Jan! 

Im big a fan of the Black Cats too, both Aussi and US.

Cheers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup! Same here mate, got to love the Black Cats and the Dumbos! Got four 1/48 Cats sitting two -5's and two -5A's, one Black Cat and one Dumbo. 
I'll have to do an Aussie Cat as well, don't I?


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2010)

You will! I've got an Academy 72nd Cat lined for the near future.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Right! You Aussies can toss me a few ideas for an Aussie -5, -5A, Black Cat or Dumbo....8)


----------



## binche57 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lucky 13. Flip's boy here. I seem to have lost some computer data recently and trying to recover anything I have sent out about my Dad. Did I ever respond to you on the BuNos? Video? Did you do the model? In 2011, Dad was inducted into Navy's Maritime Patrol and Reconnaissance Force's Hall of Honor as an inaugural member. MARITIME PATROL ASSOCIATION: About Us

Keep in touch. "Mr. Bill"


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi there!

Been trying to find your email...
Need a new computer as the one I've got is steampowered and I haven't used it for months.
I received your DVD and have watched it several times, need to find that as well!
I'm sure that it would help get things going again...
I'm not sure about any BuNos though...

Welcome to the family/forum!


----------

